# Cần bán xe nâng bán tự động 1,5 tấn cao 3m giá rẻ 0985349137



## tonhoa (11 Tháng chín 2021)

Cần bán xe nâng bán tự động 1,5 tấn cao 3m giá rẻ 0985349137
*Xe nâng bán tự động 1500kg* CTD1530 chất lượng được sản xuất theo dây chuyền hiện đại với các vật tư được nhập từ quốc gia có nền công nghiệp phát triển nhất hiện nay. Xe nâng bán hoạt động tự động là một cung cụ cực kì có ích giúp được rất nhiều nhưng công ty tiết kiệm được không ít khoản chi phí phát sinh.

*TÌM HIỂU THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT XE NÂNG BÁN TỰ ĐỘNG 1500KG CTD1530*​
ModelCTD1030Tải trọng nâng1500KgChiều cao nâng3000mmChiều dài càng nâng1000mmChiều rộng càng nâng dịch chuyển320-690mmChiều cao tổng thể xe2080mmBán kính quay1580mmMô tơMô tơ




*LƯU Ý KHI SỬ DỤNG XE NÂNG BÁN TỰ ĐỘNG*​
Dòng xe này nâng hạ bằng điện ắc quy do đó thời gian nâng rất nhanh hiện tại các dòng xe nâng điện đang cự kì hiệu quả với nguồn điện thực sự có thể hoạt động lâu và thời gian sạc thì cực nhanh chỉ mất khoảng 30 phút, nhưng cần chắc chắn lượng sạc đủ điện để xe thực sự có thể hoạt động hết công suất ( nếu pin đến dưới 20% bạn nên xạc để chắc rằng tuổi thọ cao nhất cho xe)
Tải trọng nâng cao nhất là 2 tấn, chiều cao nâng cao nhất là 3500mm. Dựa vào trọng lượng hàng hoá và chiều cao cần nâng bạn sẽ lựa chọn loại xe nâng bán tự động chất lượng thực sự phù hợp nhất.
Trước khi vận hành nên kiểm tra và thử xe xem mọi thứ càng xe, khung xe, ắc quy mô tơ ổn định bạn mới nên khởi động.
Khi di chuyển hàng phải hạ càng xe nâng bán hoạt động tự động chính hãng 1.5 tấn đến mức thấp nhất thực sự có thể để chắc chắn an toàn
Tuyệt đối không nâng hàng hoá quá tải trọng cho phép và nên mua thừa tải 1 chút sẽ nâng hàng hoá khoẻ hơn và an toàn khi sử dụng.
Chiều dài càng nâng có 2 loại là 1000mm, 1150mm, nếu kích thước hàng của bạn lớn nên sử dụng xe có càng dài sẽ có lợi thế hơn
Xe nâng bán tự động CTD1530 có chiều rộng càng nâng là 330 – 740 mm, càng dịch chuyển.
hàng hóa này chỉ sử được cho pallet 1 mặt không có thanh giằng, nếu bạn nếu dùng 2 mặt thì phải chuyển sang loại xe bán auto chân rộng vì khi dùng pallet 2 mặt nếu chân thường thì bánh xe sẽ vướng vào mặt sau của pallet.






*ỨNG DỤNG CỦA XE NÂNG BÁN TỰ ĐỘNG 1500KG CTD1530*​
Với cơ chế nâng hạ bằng điện, chỉ từ 20-30 sx đã nâng lên chiều cao 3m nên từ đó giúp bạn nâng hạ hàng nhanh hơn, từ đó tiết kiệm thời gian, tiết kiệm chi phí nhân công, nâng cao năng suất và hiệu quả cho nghề.
*xe nâng* bán tự động  được sử dụng rộng rãi trong những kho xưởng, nhà máy, siêu thị, .. Để phục vụ nâng hạ hàng hóa cho các đơn vị doanh nghiệp.
Có thiết bị trong tay sẽ hỗ trợ bạn nâng cao doanh thu và lợi nhuận cho doanh nghiệp của bản thân mình.






Khi mua một sản phẩm chắc chắn rằng quý khách sẽ tham khảo rất nhiều nơi để mua được hàng với giá tốt nhất. Nhưng khi tìm đến* CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN*  thì quý khách hãy yên tâm. Bởi chúng tôi là đơn vị cung cấp và phân phối nhập khẩu trực tiếp các thiết bị _Xe nâng _.Đảm bảo hàng chính hãng, chất lượng tốt, phục vụ tốt, bảo hành tốt. Và giá thành cũng là tốt nhất.



*CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN*

Địa Chỉ: 154/1 QL1A, P.Tân Thới Hiệp, Q.12, THCM

Hotline / Zalo _: 0985.349.137_

Mail: _myhoa208@gmail.com_


----------

